

Ask HN: What's your approach to System & Design Documentations? - tamersalama

A large client is very invested in system documentation and solution architecture docs (&amp; other artifacts). Those in my opinion are the representation of non-DRY, cumbersome and obsolete approach to technical communication.<p>I&#x27;m wondering what others have used or at least thought of (Tools, Processes, etc...)
======
Choronzon
My favourite approach to them tends to be scotch.

More seriously consider something like [http://sphinx-doc.org/](http://sphinx-
doc.org/) Code is not static,your documentation should not be either.

